# Ann Coulter Fires Back at Critics Over John Edwards '******' Barb



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Ann Coulter fired back at critics who demanded the conservative columnist apologize for comments she made during a speech in which she referred to Democratic presidential hopeful John Edwards as a "******."*
"'****** isn't offensive to gays; it has nothing to do with gays," Coulter said on "Hannity and Colmes" Monday night. "It's a schoolyard taunt meaning 'wuss,' and unless you're telling me that John Edwards is gay, it was not applied to a gay person."
Coulter came under fire after delivering a speech Friday at the *Conservative Political Action Conference* in Washington, D.C.

Full Story: http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,256860,00.html


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Ha that's a good one!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

hey...she appolgized to the queers for associating them with a lawyer


----------

